# Bildbearbeitung nach der Fotografie



## Klopfer (7. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich in der letzten Zeit immer mehr für die Fotografiie. Hier im Forum habe ich auch einige tolle Bilder gesehen, nur fehlt mir das KnowHow nachdem das Bild geschossen wurde.
Mein Equipment zur Zeit besteht aus einer EOS 400D mit Standardobjektiv. 
Ein billiges Fotozelt mit Beleuchtung.
Meine Bilder wirken nach dem das Foto geschossen wurde etwas unscharf im vergleich zu anderen Bilder die ich gesehen habe. 
Die Bilder mache ich vom Stativ und Fernauslößer um ein wackelfreies Bild zu erhalten. 
Anbei mal ein Bild von mir was ich zum testen mal gemacht habe. Gibt es ein gutes Tutorial das mir bei dem schärfen usw weiterhilft?

Im Anhang ist eine .cr2 und eine .jpg des Bildes.

Danke und Gruß
Fabian


----------



## chmee (7. November 2010)

So, dass sind die EXIF-Daten:

ISO 800 - Exposuretime 1/25s - Blende 8 - Brennweite 34mm - Focusmode AI-Focus
Body Canon 400D - Objektiv EF-S 18-55 (IS oder nicht?)

(1) Warum ISO800? Wenn Du von nem Stativ fotografierst, kannst Du die Empfindlichkeit auf rauschfreie iso100 runtersetzen.
(2) AI-Focus? Nicht so schlimm, aber auch nicht kontrollierbar, wenn er doch mal was anderes findet, also einmal fokussieren, dann den Fokus auf manuell umstellen.
(3) 18-55. Das ältere Nicht-IS-Modell ist nicht so sagenhaft scharf, aber bei Blende 8 sollte es bessere Ergebnisse abliefern.
(4) Stativ, Fernauslöser und auch Individualfunktion C-Fn 07 (Spiegelvorauslösung) angeschaltet? einmal drücken, der Spiegel wird hochgeklappt, zweites Auslösen, Foto wird geschossen. Das Verwackeln durch den Spiegelschlag wird verhindert.

Thema Nachbearbeitung: Grad dafür macht es Sinn, sich mit der Bearbeitung von RAWs zu beschäftigen, ob mittels der Importfunktion von Photoshop oder einem echten RAW-Bearbeiter wie Lightroom. Schau mal in die FotoFAQ.
mfg chmee


----------



## Klopfer (7. November 2010)

Hallo Chmee,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und hilfreichen Tipps.
ich habe die Cam bisher immer nur benutzt um mal Urlaubsfotos zu machen aber nie für soetwas. Daher habe ich wenig Ahnung von ISO und Co. aber danke für die tipps. Mit Lightroom werde ich mich mal etwas beschäftigen udn wie ich sehe sollte ich mir das kleine Handbuch von meiner Canon mal zu herzen nehmen und mir dieses durchlesen sowie in die FotoFAQ schauen.
Danke

Gruß Fabian


----------

